# Approaching Three Months Retired



## Bobw235 (May 19, 2016)

As some of you know, I retired at the end of February.  My wife retired last May.  Things are settling into a routine now and we've discovered the joys of impromptu travel (Vermont last week and a trip to FL to be with her ailing mother).  We're working out regularly.  I'm finding that I stay up later, but invariably wake up after 7 hours of sleep, so this morning I was up at 5:30.  I'm finding that I need to keep busy or I go nuts.  Today was a good day.  I got up early while my wife slept for a few extra hours.  I made us waffles from scratch, wrote an email to one of my former employees, then went out to work on cleaning both cars.  I washed and vacuumed them, then did some work on my spa cover, then spent a few minutes working on the waterfall, and then made dinner.  A very full day!  I feel good to have gotten so much done.  

I'm finding more time to work on my photography (processing at least) and may take off for a hike next week.

Life is good, but have to stay busy.


----------



## Underock1 (May 19, 2016)

I'm glad you're having a good time together, Bob. Those early years of retirement are the best. We had our best times together then. Living alone and housebound now, I live vicariously via my computer and enjoy other people's lives. Enjoying yours. You come across as such a likeable guy.
You are already finding more things to do than you can fit in the day. What's different about retirement is that you actually want to do _these _things! You will soon be wondering how you found time to work for a living. Go for it, Bob! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthanne (May 19, 2016)

That's great you are enjoying your life and keeping busy.  My brother is retired now and enjoying his life a lot more now than he used to.  He didn't like his occupation.  Now you can do whatever you want to do.  I need to start getting busy.


----------



## Bobw235 (May 19, 2016)

I like to stay busy, to learn new skills.  Today I learned to separate egg whites when I made the waffles.   Right now we're sort of in a holding pattern in terms of travel as my wife is having some health issues that need to get checked out.  I plan to do some writing down the road, but for now want to get outside and make most of the better weather.  Hoping to start making travel plans in the next month and maybe check out some potential retirement spots.  Might head down to VA to look at a spot.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 19, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> I like to stay busy, to learn new skills.  Today I learned to separate egg whites when I made the waffles.   Right now we're sort of in a holding pattern in terms of travel as my wife is having some health issues that need to get checked out.  I plan to do some writing down the road, but for now want to get outside and make most of the better weather.  Hoping to start making travel plans in the next month and maybe check out some potential retirement spots.  Might head down to VA to look at a spot.


Sounds like you have some feasible plans there.  I hope your wife wife's health will turn out to be okay.  Our health is the most important thing to take care of.  Lately I'm just too  tired to do much.  I'm hoping that will change.  The weather sure is nice for exploring potential retirement places.  It was a beautiful day here today.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 20, 2016)

Sounds like you're a happy retiree, Bob!  Hope your wife is 100% soon and you can take those big trips.  

Just went to a retirement party for my best friend last night.  Those of us already retired have been telling her how great it is.  I believe she has finally stopped thinking she'd be bored.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 20, 2016)

June 1 will be 8 years for me!!  Time fly's when having fun!!

I started out by helping around the neighborhood (4 retirees here) and we got a lot accomplished with each others property.
Then I rediscovered fishing to take up a lot of time (weather permitting)..

The wife and I did a little traveling the first 3 or 4 years but since we became caregivers for her 95 year old mother, that has been curbed for awhile.

Finding things to do and travel helps a lot to keep your sanity..


----------



## Manatee (May 20, 2016)

19 years retired, my standard advice is "enjoy it while you can".  You will never be this young again.  Help your wife get well and go see the country and as much of the world as you can manage.  When you get too old to travel any more, you will have some nice memories to enjoy when you are in the rocking chair.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 20, 2016)

Sounds great Bob, you're really enjoying your retirement.  Hope your wife's health issues are small and soon a distant memory.  I've been retired almost seven years now, so happy I left the working grind behind me while I was still healthy enough to enjoy life.  So many folks keep working and don't have it so well when they do call it quits.


----------



## Bobw235 (May 21, 2016)

Wonderful advice and great comments on a topic that most of us can relate to.  I'm learning as I go along.  A good part of yesterday was spent in the sun, planting flowers in the front yard.  It feels good to be able to do stuff like this.  We also met with a contractor who will do some work on our house to make it more energy efficient and comfortable.  I also want to make sure I keep in touch with folks I worked closely with for many years, so maybe I'll head into Boston next week for a visit.


----------



## ossian (May 21, 2016)

I am sure that you will find that your days become pretty full and you will wonder how you managed to fit in work. I retired early almost 4 years ago and have never regretted it. I have plenty to do and the house has never been tidier! And all those task that I had been putting off are being caught up with. It amazes me how much time is taken up with maintaining the house and garden alone. However, I have my pastimes too that I enjoy and try to cycle as much as I can manage. When the weather is not so good for cycling, I will go walking in the hills or glens - or even just local parks. And that garden just never seems to under control.

I think I found it exciting when I had newly retired. I was never sure what I would do each day and waking to a 'blank' day was fun. Now, there is more routine in my life and fewer surprises. 

Enjoy it, Bob. After all, isn't this why you were working in the first place?


----------



## Bobw235 (May 21, 2016)

ossian said:


> I am sure that you will find that your days become pretty full and you will wonder how you managed to fit in work. I retired early almost 4 years ago and have never regretted it. I have plenty to do and the house has never been tidier! And all those task that I had been putting off are being caught up with. It amazes me how much time is taken up with maintaining the house and garden alone. However, I have my pastimes too that I enjoy and try to cycle as much as I can manage. When the weather is not so good for cycling, I will go walking in the hills or glens - or even just local parks. And that garden just never seems to under control.
> 
> I think I found it exciting when I had newly retired. I was never sure what I would do each day and waking to a 'blank' day was fun. Now, there is more routine in my life and fewer surprises.
> 
> Enjoy it, Bob. After all, isn't this why you were working in the first place?



You are so right about each day being a "blank" slate.  I am typically up an hour or so before my wife and love just easing into the day like I am at this very moment, coffee cup full and pondering all the possibilities before me.  I know part of the time will be spent tending to the various planting areas.  Years ago we did a major landscaping project which resulted in the creation of several large and small planting beds, the largest being the back hill.  So glad we did this.  I can spend hours out there.  And as you noted, the house has never been neater and more organized.  My cellar is coming along, the shed it clean, the porch is tidy, etc.  It's nice to be able to do these things and not think about work.  I have always enjoyed working around the house, so now I have the time to do it.  Our weekends used to be so crammed with chores and the workweeks so busy.  You'd come back from vacation to a few hundred emails (assuming you weren't checking email on vacation to begin with) and tons of backlog.  So nice to be rid of that.


----------



## Ray (May 24, 2016)

I know it's not every one's cup of tea, but once the condo was sold we did the classic - moved to FL. Furthermore, after a bit of feeling our way around we moved to an "Active Adult" community. Best decision we ever made.

The way I saw it was - the day I retired, my life changed, but the world didn't and simply "not going to work" is not a good definition of "retirement".

In this community I found new friends (available 24/7 not just on weekends), new activities (music and theater) that I had never even thought of, and a new, delightful life of positives.

I highly recommend such communities. I know, I know - "A bunch of old farts" - but you soon consider them as just people and friends and then, as the years go by - shazam!!! - you are one.


----------



## NancyNGA (May 24, 2016)

Boy time flies, Bobw235!  It seems like only yesterday you were talking about your last day at work.   Glad you're enjoying your hiking and photography.


----------



## Bobw235 (May 24, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> Boy time flies, Bobw235!  It seems like only yesterday you were talking about your last day at work.   Glad you're enjoying your hiking and photography.



I can't believe it's been three months already, Nancy.  Just getting into this new lifestyle, but I'm not missing work one bit.


----------



## Bobw235 (May 24, 2016)

Ray said:


> I know it's not every one's cup of tea, but once the condo was sold we did the classic - moved to FL. Furthermore, after a bit of feeling our way around we moved to an "Active Adult" community. Best decision we ever made.
> 
> The way I saw it was - the day I retired, my life changed, but the world didn't and simply "not going to work" is not a good definition of "retirement".
> 
> ...



We may check out such a place, but in VA or NC.  FL is too hot for us.


----------



## Ray (May 25, 2016)

Bob - NC is great. The area below Asheville around Hendersonville is great. Moderate temps, lively lifestyle and easy access to the mountains.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 27, 2016)

Glad to hear you are enjoying your retirement..  I'm still working and will take that final step just before Christmas..  And even then, for now, the plan is to work a few days a week..  ya know... to ease into it slowly and see how finances are going.


----------



## Lovemydogs (Jun 1, 2016)

As a new retiree, it is great to read this blog and see that all is even better after retirement with plenty to do.  Although I know that in my heart, being new to do this, it is very strange having that blank slate in the morning. I do like not having the daily grind. Life is much more peaceful.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jun 1, 2016)

Lovemydogs said:


> As a new retiree, it is great to read this blog and see that all is even better after retirement with plenty to do.  Although I know that in my heart, being new to do this, it is very strange having that blank slate in the morning. I do like not having the daily grind. Life is much more peaceful.



Indeed it is more peaceful.  There's time to think, time to correspond, to really digest what's going on in the world, to plan for the future, to organize your life, etc.  Today was a perfect example.  I slept until 7:30, then took my coffee and laptop on to the screened porch to enjoy a beautifully pleasant morning with this for my view.  Drafted a couple of emails to former colleagues just to say hi and keep in touch.  We were going to go for a bike ride on one of the trails around here, but my wife's bike had a flat, so instead of having to do this on a weekend, we drove up to the shop and had it fixed in no time.


----------

